# removing a graphics card from an asus motherboard



## C00ldude (Jun 19, 2008)

My motherboard: Newegg.com - ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

How exactly do I remove my graphics card from this motherboard? As you can see from the pictures, the PCI Express 2.0 slots have a clip thing at the end. Am I supposed to push it to one side or something? I've tried googling this, as well as messing around with it, but I can't see to get my graphics card out.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You need to push lightly on the end of the locking clip so that it bends toward the processor.


----------



## C00ldude (Jun 19, 2008)

just a quick question: Have you ever had a motherboard like this before?

I think I just found a way to get the locking clip off, but if this is the only way to unlock the PCI Express slot, then it's impossible for me to get my video card out.(Without breaking my video card or motherboard)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Every board manufactured today has the same type of locking clip on the PCIe x16 slots.

You only have to push it lightly to the side to allow the card to be pulled out.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

This feature was first introduced with agp slots and isn't uncommon. You need to push the tab away from the video card and lift the card up to get it out. This is a anothere measure to keep the card secured into the slot.


----------



## HereticAlpha (May 6, 2011)

C00ldude said:


> just a quick question: Have you ever had a motherboard like this before?
> 
> I think I just found a way to get the locking clip off, but if this is the only way to unlock the PCI Express slot, then it's impossible for me to get my video card out.(Without breaking my video card or motherboard)


 Believe it or not, I'm using that EXACT motherboard. There is a small plastic piece at the far end of the PCI slot that you can manually push. This will allow easy pulling of the video card, so you're not yanking your hair out, or (heaven forbid) trying to force it. There should never be any trouble getting one of these out- if there is, it's likely because space above/below the slot is filled, making it unreachable. Remove as many components as needed to give your hands room to reach in and properly push the plastic piece aside.


----------



## C00ldude (Jun 19, 2008)

I got the video card out by pushing the lock down and pulling the graphics card out. I can't put the lock back on though :<

I don't really understand. When I push the lock the direction you guys are telling me to, I still can't get the video card out. I even had a friend help me try to get it out.

Eh oh well I guess, at least my video card is out now. Thanks anyways guys


----------

